# Lifts Offered/Needed to Rodbaston POST HERE



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Saves space if everyone puts on here what they're needing or offering.

I would like a lift from the leeds area, but my friend could possibly offer a lift if she can fill the car with another 3 people in the doncaster/leeds area willing to pay fuel costs.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Good idea !!


yeovil via bristol and up.... 4 spare seats (would like a contribution to the fuel costs thou please)


----------



## Pelfe (Nov 1, 2008)

i live in derby which is close.
and i still cant figure out how to get there
LOL
oh well  im shy in person and no noone ;D 
moving on.. :blush:


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Pelfe said:


> i live in derby which is close.
> and i still cant figure out how to get there
> LOL
> oh well  im shy in person and no noone ;D
> moving on.. :blush:


could possibly give you a lift if you can get to either leeds area or doncaster?


----------



## Pelfe (Nov 1, 2008)

GothGirl said:


> could possibly give you a lift if you can get to either leeds area or doncaster?


 
*lol no point in my going up to come back again ;D*

*I could get bus*
*just dno which one lmao*


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

we have a couple of spare seats if anyone is intrested we are in reading travelling via M40. contribution(sp) towards fuel would be nice
mark n liz


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pelfe said:


> i live in derby which is close.
> and i still cant figure out how to get there
> LOL
> oh well  im shy in person and no noone ;D
> moving on.. :blush:


 its ok i get lost going down town and i have lived were i live know for a year,, hang on that might be the beer that makes me forget:lol2:


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> we have a couple of spare seats if anyone is intrested we are in reading travelling via M40. contribution(sp) towards fuel would be nice
> mark n liz


:flrt: me?


----------



## Pelfe (Nov 1, 2008)

webby06_2007 said:


> its ok i get lost going down town and i have lived were i live know for a year,, hang on that might be the beer that makes me forget:lol2:


 ive lived here all my life aha 
I CAN GET TO COLLEGE ON BACK THOUGH!!!
making steps in the right direction :flrt:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Is Rodbaston north of Birmingham?


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

GothGirl said:


> :flrt: me?


aint you north of the country ????


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> aint you north of the country ????


Yeah I know :bash:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Rodbaston is kinnda to the left on Birmingham.

Ghostgirl you are above rodbaston, liz and make are below, so it`s very out of there way.

I would give you a lift, but you not on my way sorry.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

tinks30 said:


> Rodbaston is kinnda to the left on Birmingham.
> 
> *Ghostgirl* you are above rodbaston, liz and make are below, so it`s very out of there way.
> 
> I would give you a lift, but you not on my way sorry.


:welcome:


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Would like a lift from Sheffield, though may not have the money for it :bash:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ment to add anyone want a lift with me? 
Swindon via M5
passing cirencester, brockworth, worcester, bromsgrove, kidderminster, bridgnorth.
I think thats the route i will take?
Help with petrol appreciated.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

in5omniac said:


> Would like a lift from Sheffield, though may not have the money for it :bash:


could get in on our POSSIBLE run, if you could get to doncaster area would be no more than £15 a piece depending on how many we get to go


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pelfe said:


> ive lived here all my life aha
> I CAN GET TO COLLEGE ON BACK THOUGH!!!
> making steps in the right direction :flrt:


not to bad then, i can make it to the pub just not home need to get a woman that can carry me it would be easyer lol


----------

